# What to do with my Salomones?



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey jungle dwellers!

I just returned from 2 weeks on the "riviera maya" south of Cancun and wanted to share a bit of my stogie experience there. 

First and foremost, after trolling through the offerings in the cigar stores in Playa del Carmen and Cozumel, the only place to buy (as the gorrillas say time and time again, is LCDH. I got most of my favourite smokes in mexico for about 30-40% less than I pay in Vancouver. I had one plugged cigar and it was replaced right away. 
Now to the ****.... Here are a couple pix of some of my prizes.The shopkeeper at LCDH was very helpful and her english was good and she was nice enough to pose with this Ape in the humidor. 

On my trip I smoked a good number of Monte 4's and RyJ Coronitas Cedros and found they all went down well with tequila and beer, go figure! I tried a few smaller Cuabas and they were extremely delicious with mayan chocolate.
All went down well with Havana Club rum!

I am especially excited about the Cuaba Salomones, they are hugely expensive here in Canada. Can you silverbacks give me recommendations: Should I keep them for a while in the humi or are they good to go? Since they are going to be once-a-year type special occaisions for me I want to get the best out of them.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Let them age. Cuaba's are good when they're young, but damn good when they've got at least a year on them. As is the case for most habanos.


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

smoke em' if you got em


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

CEC_Tech said:


> Let them age. Cuaba's are good when they're young, but damn good when they've got at least a year on them. As is the case for most habanos.


I was afraid of that....not good at waiting....feeling weaker 

Thanks for the advice...I will post a review when (not if) I give in.:w


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

chuckojr said:


> smoke em' if you got em


My sentiment usually...these babies are something. Maybe just one and then I'll rest the other.... :r


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Dont feel bad about giving in - of the Cuabas I have had (havent had a Salomones yet), they are great out of the box even if young - provided the draw is good!!! I wouldnt anticipate any draw problems in the Salomones due to size, so smoke away and let us know what you think.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

See this thread reviewing a Salomones. He says that he's "been sitting on them" for awhile. So you might want to use your willpower.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40161


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Dont feel bad about giving in - of the Cuabas I have had (havent had a Salomones yet), they are great out of the box even if young - provided the draw is good!!! I wouldnt anticipate any draw problems in the Salomones due to size, so smoke away and let us know what you think.


I recently smoked 3 Exclusivos that I enjoyed alot, one was plugged the other 2 drew perfect. LCDH replaced the plugged one


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

chuckojr said:


> smoke em' if you got em


Not being trying to be negative, but....you might not be here tomorrow. I for one live for today and enjoy it. RJT


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

RJT said:


> Not being trying to be negative, but....you might not be here tomorrow. I for one live for today and enjoy it. RJT


Nice sentiments, I agree that "tomorrow is promised to no one". However, I suspect that alot of our BOTL with the big full humi's take a longer view. 
Bet you got more than 15 sticks in your box.

I can't cellar wine either...:al

You may be the devil.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

My opinion.....it dosen't sound like you have a collection large enough to really age anything....to realize the benefit of aging, cigars should be aged in the box. That said......if you can age for one-two years that would be better than nothing.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

smoke it, great cigar.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> My opinion.....it dosen't sound like you have a collection large enough to really age anything..........if you can age for one-two years that would be better than nothing.


As a young chimp these are things I need to hear...:mn

You are correct. I smoke what I got so there is not much of a backlog :r

I will just be looking for the special occasion to spark up one of these pups.

BTW - why do they age better in the box?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Cuaba Salomone is one the best, wait until the perfect time to enjoy your cigar. Enjoy it when you can reflect about the vacation you bought it on and all the good times associated with that experience. Vacation cigars are quite sentimental to me versus cigars I buy locally.

No rush on smoking it; whether that is next week or next decade- it's going to be good!


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

I believe aging takes place best when airflow is restricted.

By leaving them all in the box, the airflow is minimal.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Give them to me to age for you...that way the temptation to smoke them isn't there. I'll take good care of them for you.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> See this thread reviewing a Salomones. He says that he's "been sitting on them" for awhile. So you might want to use your willpower.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40161


The box that I had been 'sitting on' is SEP 05. 
I recieved them in early 06, and waited until Ocotber to burn one. 
A damn fine smoke.
A somewhat dichotomous thing to say, but I can't wait for them to age a bit more.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

03's and 04's were the Poo


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> BTW - why do they age better in the box?


Air is what reacts with the cigars and causes them to "age". By keeping them in a box they have less air contact which makes them age slower and ultimately better.

You can keep them in the open in your humi and they will "age" faster, but in the long run (more than 1 year) they will not be as good as a properly aged cigar and after a few years (5) might not be good at all.

There's science and stuff behind it that I don't really care about (cogeners, tannins, blah blah blah)

Its in the bible.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

1) Cut the cap
2) Light the foot
3) Smoke it
4) If you like it, buy 1-10 boxes (do nothing if you don't like it)


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

All good advice Gentlemen. Thank you. I think I will ponder all aspects of this issue over a good smoke.:w


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Brandon said:


> 1) Cut the cap
> 2) Light the foot
> 3) Smoke it
> 4) If you like it, buy 1-10 boxes (*do nothing if you don't like it*)




Um ... give the rest to me if you don't like it. Sheesh.


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

Either smoke the Salomone now or wait a long time. They will get sick and stay sick for about a year.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Sir Winston said:


> Either smoke the Salomone now or wait a long time. They will get sick and stay sick for about a year.


Hey Rich! Are you saying that the 01s are good now? Hmmm...time to crack a box open.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Hey Rich! Are you saying that the 01s are good now? Hmmm...time to crack a box open.


Holy Crap!

They're gonna get sick? What does that mean? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

Larry stick with to your Monte Especials!!!  I mean sick as in the cigars flavors will go flat. I have over ten boxes of these from three different sources and my brother has another ten or so boxes. Ever box I have tried has gone flat. When I first got them they were full of flavor. They started regain their flavor pretty recently though.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Sir Winston said:


> Larry stick with to your Monte Especials!!!  I mean sick as in the cigars flavors will go flat. I have over ten boxes of these from three different sources and my brother has another ten or so boxes. Ever box I have tried has gone flat. When I first got them they were full of flavor. They started regain their flavor pretty recently though.


Interesting...:tpd: So tell me is this a common occurrance by any measure?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

TheDirector said:


> Holy Crap!
> 
> They're gonna get sick? What does that mean? Enquiring minds want to know!


Everything you ever wanted to know about the sick period. Enjoy. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=991035


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes there are a lot of cigars out there that go into the sick period and haven't gotten out of hibernation yet. I have some 4-year ols solomones that I'm still waiting on.


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Yes there are a lot of cigars out there that go into the sick period and haven't gotten out of hibernation yet. I have some 4-year ols solomones that I'm still waiting on.


   

Hi Mr. Nee!!! :w


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

thschrminm said:


> Hi Mr. Nee!!! :w


Hi Lil Nee!!!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Everything you ever wanted to know about the sick period. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=991035


Sorry, the link got me nowhere...that is there was no thread and Search on "sick" doesn't give me much. Try again for the link, I'd really like to follow up, NC!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

TheDirector said:


> Sorry, the link got me nowhere...that is there was no thread and Search on "sick" doesn't give me much. Try again for the link, I'd really like to follow up, NC!


In case the link doesn't work again, I went to advanced search. keyword: sick period....search for thread titles only.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=991355


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Great Thanks. All good this time:sl 

Good stuff for the young ape....


----------

